# 2015 DODGE HELLCAT ANNIHILATES 2015 c7 z06 CHEVROLET CORVETTE



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Jan 8, 2015)

Big deal.  Drag races are boring.  See how that Hellcat fares on a nice twisty mountain road!

This is the truck route up to Virginia City, I've done this race a couple of times in my GT40.  I'm WAAAAAY faster than this dude!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> Big deal.  Drag races are boring.  See how that Hellcat fares on a nice twisty mountain road!



You have those roads in Nevada... In NYC it's a straight or go home!


----------



## westwall (Jan 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Big deal.  Drag races are boring.  See how that Hellcat fares on a nice twisty mountain road!
> ...







That's.....why I don't live in New York!  I like high G turns!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 8, 2015)

Why be in so much of a hurry?  Slow down a little to better avoid being wrapped around a tree.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Why be in so much of a hurry?  Slow down a little to better avoid being wrapped around a tree.


It's the RUSH, without inside stimulus!


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Why be in so much of a hurry?  Slow down a little to better avoid being wrapped around a tree.
> ...


We all have to die sometime.  May as well have fun doing it.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



It sorta pains me to say this but Westwall's absolutely spot-on right.  Any wanker can accelerate.
That's the best thing about living in the Blue Ridge -- the roads.  Straight lines are few and far between.  But the switchbacks are like 170 degrees.


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Why be in so much of a hurry?  Slow down a little to better avoid being wrapped around a tree.









Most of your life is spent going slowly.  That's why, when we have the chance..... we go FAST!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 9, 2015)

1944 Hellcat


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Someone who CLEARLY has absolutely no inkling of what it takes to drag race a truly FAST car.  I truly think that you might shit your pants if you drove my Caddy...or especially, if you drove my wife's car.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Yes, they are clearly clueless about what REAL straight line acceleration is about... I had a 1987 Grand National that was a low 10 second quarter car, and would pull, and carry the front wheels 50 feet or so off the line. The sensation of the motor being so powerful that it felt like it wanted to rip itself out of the car, was truly a rush. Back in the 80's I drove Porsche's on Limerock, and never got that feeling of acceleration, even on the straights! ....Things have undoubtedly changed with today's sports cars with the advance in HP, but a well set up drag car that can be driven on the street, can pull over 3G's on acceleration and truly be a unique feeling.

I can't wait to drive one of the new Hellcats, and I want to see what that 8 speed automatic is all about!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 10, 2015)

what Westwall and Pogo are saying about the Hellcat is true, but beside the point.

The Challenger is a BIG car, it's not meant to be as nimble as a sports car. That has NEVER been the role of a muscle car. Every review of the Hellcat has been "handles great, FOR ITS SIZE"

This car was built for 1/4 mile and top end bragging rights, asking it to also be the best at everything else is absolutely ridiculous. ESPECIALLY at the price point.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2015)

doesnt seem very official.......


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> doesnt seem very official.......



It's not, but they do have a youtube of a Hellcat with just drag radials, running through it's stock exhaust cutting a 10.85 at 127 MPH quarter... for a 4400 lb. car, that is beyond impressive.... The dyno graphs show over 625 HP to the rear wheels, and the computer cut the motor off at 6200 RPM...STILL PULLING... It has the internals for a 7500 RPM motor, forged everything, and I wouldn't be surprise to see someone with knowledge of how to shut off that 6200 RPM limiter having the motor make over 700HP to the wheels!


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > doesnt seem very official.......
> ...








Drag racing in Top Fuel, yeah, there's a ton of skill needed.  Street racing not so much.  Just to do a little numbers comparison, the Hellcat can do 0 to 100 mph in 7.2 seconds.  My 50 year old GT40 with a 289 cu. in. engine can do it in 10.2 seconds.  Granted my GT weighs half as much, but I'm also giving up nearly 400 horse.  The difference comes at the top end where I will top out at around 210-213 mph, depending on fuel.  While the Hellcat tops out at 204.

So I still beat ya


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 10, 2015)

westwall said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Bring back the Prowler , stuff the S/C 6.2 in it and watch your GT40 cry.

Be that as it may, which car would you rather drive coast to coast, your GT40 or a Hellcat, virtually NO ONE - including yourself - would honestly answer GT40.

And I am a lover of vintage American muscle.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2015)

My wife's GN runs low 10's...the remarkable thing is how docile it is as a driver. Stay out of the boost and you'd never suspect it's pushing 800HP.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...






Actually I would prefer the GT over the Hellcat.  It is a very comfortable seat, though the ride can be a bit on the "hard" side  I have done a couple of long drives in it.  My longest single stretch was 1880 miles which I did in 20 hours including fuel stops but not the night spent in Gallup.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 10, 2015)

westwall said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Put simply , I think you are merely defending your vehicle here. I have a 1965 Shelby GT350 , awesome car. I also have a 2014 Focus ST. For a daily driver I'd take the Focus every day.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...






No, when I drive, I like to DRIVE!  The Hellcat is a nice cruiser, there's no doubt about that.  But cruising doesn't interest me.  I did mount a radio in it so I have music on the night time drives, but during the day it's me and the road, no radio at all.  Also, mine is the original small block 289, so I don't have that constant rumble of the 427.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 10, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I think I'd rather drink my own puke than drive _any_ Cadillac.  

To me that's the automotive equivalent of Mantovani.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So, we can add cars to the list of things you know nothing about then? My brother has a 2013 CTS V Series. It's essentially a 4 door Corvette.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 10, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




yeah, cuz I'm the one saying all Caddy's are junk :shakeshead:


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

The new 2016 Cadillac CTS-V, with the mighty V8 from the Corvette Z06, 650 H.P. being tested thoroughy on the Nürburgring Nordschleife.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I think I'd rather drink my own puke than drive _any_ Cadillac.
> 
> To me that's the automotive equivalent of Mantovani.



Well...you not being all that bright is not exactly NEWS.  Mine runs mid-12's at ~115MPH...drag radials, through full exhaust (mufflers, resonators, and catalytic converters), race weight of ~4600lbs.

There's a dude named Jeff Schwartz in Illinois...fifteen years ago, he liked autocrossing and open-tracking his car.  That car is this 1982 Cadillac Fleetwood.

Yes, that's a roadcourse, and no, that dude in the Mustang CANNOT catch him:




And yes, that's a SOLO course.





Mine doesn't handle quite as well, mostly because I have more weight (his is lightened with aftermarket seats bumpers, and removed the A/C and heater box, I have a full factory interior and factory HVAC) and, for the moment, I still have 15" wheels/tires. (Due to the fact nobody makes performance tires in the size I run anymore, mine will get 17's come spring.)


----------



## Pogo (Jan 10, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



No, because you compared it to a Corvette.


Jarlaxle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd rather drink my own puke than drive _any_ Cadillac.
> ...



Ah that takes me back.  I had a waterbed once too.   

4600 lbs -- that's _two _cars.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2015)

No...it's one car that does it all.  Mid-12's in the 1/4 mile, decent handling that will improve drastically with some 17" tires, the brakes (big 12" rotors) stop on a dime, comfortable on a long drive, happy to cruise all day at 75-80MPH, and will be 75 degrees inside in 105-degree heat.

Reliable, too...I have put ~150,000 miles on it since its rebuild (happened around 170K, when the original engine failed), and other than normal PM and repairing the result of being punted into a guardrail in heavy rain, nothing.  (Actually still running the ORIGINAL, un-rebuilt A/C compressor.)


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo, i would tell you to stick with politics, but you're stupid in that area too.

the 2013 CTS V series has the SAME supercharged 6.2 as the Vette. 556 HP, over 500 ft lbs of torque. The same 6 speed Tremac as the Corvette, the same suspension, the same brakes. 

0-60 in 4.5 seconds quarter mile in high 12s. Top Speed 180 MPH.

All in a gorgeous , and practical 4 door sedan.

And by the way, the newer ATS is just as capable of a vehicle, in fact it recently beat out both the C series Mercedes and the benchmark 3 series BMW in a Motor Trend heads up competition.

Anyway, back to the CTS V, it has long been known as a 4 door Corvette. that is hardly something I made up.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2015)

OMG y'all just dig deeper and deeper and deeper.  You're making my point for me.
Thanks for that.  Whatever I'm paying you, double it.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 11, 2015)

Hellcat 1/4mi - 10.483 @ 133.53 - Drag Tires and VP MS109 Race Fuel

Hellcat 1 4mi - 10.483 133.53 - Drag Tires and VP MS109 Race Fuel SRT Hellcat Forum


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OMG y'all just dig deeper and deeper and deeper.  You're making my point for me.
> Thanks for that.  Whatever I'm paying you, double it.









No, they are demonstrating that you really don't know what you're talking about.   For the longest time the US has lagged behind the Europeans in the manufacture of high quality sedans.  The Cadillac is actually getting close to the BMW's and Audis in terms of fit and finish, while working on the performance side of the equation.  The Corvette is performance wise the superior of most of the high end sports cars out there.  It is the equal of some of the super cars out there as well, for half the price or even less.  The problem with the 'vette has always been in the quality of it's construction.

I love a good car in a tight corner.  The 'vette and Caddy are more than capable of keeping up with anything the Europeans are producing with the exception of the absolute best of the super cars, and even there, the 'vette is getting closer.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 12, 2015)

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OMG y'all just dig deeper and deeper and deeper.  You're making my point for me.
> ...




Absolutely true, The Vette has traditionally been a POS in terms of quality, but the C6 and now the C7 have moved it much closer to true supercar status.

And Cadillac is moving back to the world standard that it once was.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2015)

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OMG y'all just dig deeper and deeper and deeper.  You're making my point for me.
> ...



I don't know what my own opinion is??  That's quite the feat.

Here's a hint -- my reference to "waterbed" was a metaphor.  It has nothing to do with actual beds.  Your driving philosophy is like mine.  I lament the fact that my MINI is so heavy but I do like how I have to keep getting out of the car to see if it's riding on rails, because that's how she handles.  I'll defy anyone here to keep up with me down highway 80.  I'll be waiting at the far end if you haven't wrapped around a tree along the way.  I'm more likely to throw myself out the window from sheer centrifugal force than lose traction on the switchback.

That said, I did manage to 180 her once.  In order to do that my ramp came up suddenly (I was doing 40 and thought it was a half mile ahead), plus it was a wet road, plus I was carrying a piano.  But then ya gotta know where the envelope is if you're going to push it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




id race you in my Focus ST

As for your opinion, Of course you know you're own opinion , but in this matter - as in most - you are wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Drive whatever you like but the point is this: it wouldn't be a "race".  It'd be more like a rallye.
Speed is not all there is.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You have to be a typical liberal even when talking about cars, don't you? You're opinion is not the only one that matters. Some people enjoy 1/4 mile racing. You don't, that's fine, but no reason to dis a a gorgeous piece of machinery like the Hellcat simply because it doesn't do what YOU would like for it to. The Challenger is NOT a rally car. But then again, neither is the Mini LOL


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...








No, you know your own opinion.  It is however, an uninformed one.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 12, 2015)

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




But, but, he drives a MINI COOPER


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...








The original Mini's were though!  And while there is no works team in the WRC there are a few privateers out there with the new ones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pogo's problem is he's trying to talk like he knows something but he's not a true petrol head.  Merely a person who catches the occasional magazine article and thinks that makes him an expert.

And, for the record Pogo, I would take you on in my Subaru Outback and kick your keester all over the hill.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 12, 2015)

westwall said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I seriously considered buying a WRX Sti when I bought my Focus, now THAT is a true rally car.

But I've had so much luck with my Fords over the years. And one drive of the ST and it was decided.

But I'm 100% serious that if they ever offer the Hellcat in orange I'll be buying one.

Stupid decision not to since orange is a Dodge factory color on certain models.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I hear that many exciting colors are coming in the 2016 Hellcat, plus more power!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Of course it is.  What better reason is there?

What, you get an opinion and I don't?  
Doooooon't think so dood.


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...






I agree on the color.  My outback has the same engine as the WRX!  And it kicks ass!  I love it when the idiots with their little rice burners race me off the line at the stop lights.  I'm slow off the line, but then the turbo kicks in and I blow right on by them!  Hilarious!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo, you truly are stupid.

Angelina Jolie does NOTHING for me, I mean nothing, she's not the type of woman I'm attracted to.

However, if someone asked me if she was attractive, i certainly wouldn't say "no dude she's ugly, now Jennifer Annisiton, SHE'S hot.


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...








Jennifer has certainly aged better!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 12, 2015)

westwall said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oddly enough though , Angelina is by almost all accounts the better person.


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...








She's certainly more philanthropic.  She's one of the few Hollywood types I respect for that.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Dude...just stop, you're embarrassing yourself.  (And you weren't carrying a piano in a Mini.)

Note: at VIR, a Mini-a John Cooper Works-tuned car, no less-was matched around the track by a 2-ton Dodge Charger...and a 5500lb SUV.  It was handily beaten by a Mustang...not even a GT, just a V6! (The GT trounced it, the Boss 302 annihilated it.)  The CTS-V also annihilated it.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 16, 2015)

Video of the Hellcat with Drag Radials, and 109 race gas going 10.4 at 133 in the quarter!

Hellcat 10.4 133 on DRs video up SRT Hellcat Forum


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2015)

Healthy numbers! Shows black key and red key results of Challenger Hellcat

468 RWHP / 485 RWTQ with the black key and 642 RWHP / 573 RWTQ with the red key.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2015)

And from the GT-R website tonight....

I got beat by a Hellcat today at PBIR. It had a lot of work done to it. It had slicks and on the race against me, hooked up for a 1.39 60' time. It ran a 9.709 The driver also almost cut a perfect light. This car is going to be a very popular tuner platform, and will take street car drag racing to the next level.

I found the timeslip. Hellcat on right, slow me on left.


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> And from the GT-R website tonight....
> 
> I got beat by a Hellcat today at PBIR. It had a lot of work done to it. It had slicks and on the race against me, hooked up for a 1.39 60' time. It ran a 9.709 The driver also almost cut a perfect light. This car is going to be a very popular tuner platform, and will take street car drag racing to the next level.
> 
> I found the timeslip. Hellcat on right, slow me on left.






Pretty impressive.  Your time wasn't too shabby either!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2015)

2015 Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat 6MT at Auto Club Speedway (Sports Car Course) - POV Track Test...IN THE RAIN...watch the speedo!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2015)

THIs I find very instructive with the Corvette weighing about 1000 lbs. LESS, and supercharged!


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> 2015 Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat 6MT at Auto Club Speedway (Sports Car Course) - POV Track Test...IN THE RAIN...watch the speedo!







That's actually pretty mild.  If you think that's good watch these guys.. they're effing nuts!  190 mph in the rain on TWO wheels!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jan 25, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> And from the GT-R website tonight....
> 
> I got beat by a Hellcat today at PBIR. It had a lot of work done to it. It had slicks and on the race against me, hooked up for a 1.39 60' time. It ran a 9.709 The driver also almost cut a perfect light. This car is going to be a very popular tuner platform, and will take street car drag racing to the next level.
> 
> I found the timeslip. Hellcat on right, slow me on left.





He didn't get you by that much. Both those times are pretty damn good. 

I mean a 10 second car is nothing to laugh at.


----------

